# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  معرفی رشته بهداشت محيط

## ebi2018

*معرفی رشته بهداشت محيط




دیباچه:

رشته‌  بهداشت‌ محیط‌ به‌ مطالعه‌ مسائل‌ زیست‌ محیطی‌ از قبیل‌ آب‌، فاضلاب‌،  زباله‌، هوا و کنترل‌ بهداشت‌ مواد غذایی‌ می‌پردازد تا دانشجویان‌ پس‌ از  فارغ‌التحصیلی‌ بتوانند در اجتماعات‌ کوچک‌ مستقر شده‌ و پس‌ از مطالعه‌ و  بررسی‌ مشکلات‌ بهداشت‌ منطقه‌ در جهت‌ رفع‌ این‌ مشکلات‌ قدم‌ بردارند؛  یعنی‌ دانشجویان‌ باید بتوانند با دادن‌ طرح‌هایی‌ مفید و عملی‌ در زمینه‌  تأمین‌ آب‌ آشامیدنی‌ سالم‌ کمی‌ و کیفی‌، دفع‌ صحیح‌ زباله‌، بهسازی‌  اماکن‌ عمومی‌، مبارزه‌ با حشرات‌ و ناقلین‌ بیماری‌، مردم‌ را در رفع‌  این‌ مشکلات‌ راهنمایی‌ و کمک‌ کرده‌ و اطلاعات‌ و آمارهای‌ لازم‌ را در  موارد فوق‌ جمع‌آوری‌ و طبقه‌بندی‌ نمایند.این‌ رشته‌ در مقطع‌ کاردانی‌  مسائل‌ زیست‌محیطی‌ را به‌ صورت‌ ساده‌تری‌ مطرح‌ می‌کند چون‌ کاردان‌ها  در اجتماعات‌ کوچکتری‌ مثل‌ روستاها به‌ مردم‌ خدمت‌ می‌کنند و به‌ مسائل‌  بهداشتی‌ اولیه‌ آنها از قبیل‌ پاکیزه‌ کردن‌ آب‌ (گندزدایی‌ آب‌)، مبارزه‌  با حشرات‌، تصفیه‌ فاضلاب‌ و بهداشت‌ مسکن‌ و اماکن‌ عمومی‌ می‌پردازند.  اما در مقطع‌ کارشناسی‌  تخصصی‌تر و فنی‌تر می‌شود، چون‌ فارغ‌التحصیلان‌ باید بتوانند برای‌  اجتماعات‌ بزرگتر از قبیل‌ شهرها برنامه‌ریزی‌ بهداشتی‌ کنند. برای‌ مثال‌  طراحی‌ تصفیه‌خانه‌ آب‌ یا فاضلاب‌ شهرها، نحوه‌ جمع‌آوری‌ فاضلاب‌، نحوه‌  توزیع‌ و انتقال‌ آب‌، شناخت‌ آلاینده‌های‌ هوا و کنترل‌ آنها در حیطه‌  فعالیت‌ فارغ‌التحصیلان‌ کارشناسی‌ بهداشت‌ محیط‌ می‌باشد.


توانایی‌های‌ لازم :


رشته‌  بهداشت‌ محیط‌ دارای‌ سه‌ جنبه‌ بیولوژی‌، شیمی‌، فیزیک‌ و ریاضی‌ است‌ و  دانشجوی‌ بهداشت‌ محیط‌ در صورت‌ علاقه‌مندی‌ به‌ هر یک‌ از زمینه‌های‌  فوق‌ می‌تواند در این‌ رشته‌ موفق‌ گردد.برای‌ مثال‌ کارشناس‌  بهداشت‌ محیط‌ که‌ به‌ دروس‌ فنی‌ به‌ ویژه‌ مکانیک‌ سیالات‌ علاقه‌مند  است‌، می‌تواند در زمینه‌ طراحی‌ تصفیه‌ خانه‌ها فعالیت‌ کند. کارشناس‌  علاقه‌مند به‌ بیولوژی‌ نیز می‌تواند در زمینه‌ انتقال‌ بیماری‌ها به‌  انسان‌ توسط‌ فاکتورهای‌ زیست‌ محیطی‌ مطالعه‌ و تحقیق‌ کند و فردی‌ که‌  به‌ شیمی‌ علاقه‌مند است‌ می‌تواند در زمینه‌ فرآیندهای‌ مختلف‌ اعم‌ از  فرآیند تصفیه‌ آب‌ یا فاضلاب‌ فعالیت‌ نماید. درواقع‌ این‌ رشته‌ می‌تواند  طیف‌ گسترده‌ای‌ از داوطلبان‌ را که‌ دارای‌ علایق‌ و توانمندی‌های‌  متفاوتی‌ هستند، جذب‌ خود کند. قابل‌ ذکر است‌ که‌ زمینه‌های‌ فوق‌ بیشتر  در کارشناسی‌ و مقاطع‌ بالاتر مطرح‌ می‌شود و در مقطع‌ کاردانی‌  که‌ جنبه‌ کاربردی‌ دارد، آنچه‌ مهم‌ است‌ علاقه‌مندی‌ به‌ حفظ‌ بهداشت‌  محیط‌ و آموزش‌ این‌ مسأله‌ به‌ عموم‌ مردم‌ است.گفتنی‌ است‌ که‌ رشته‌  بهداشت‌ محیط‌ ابتدا در مقطع‌ کاردانی‌ دانشجو می‌پذیرد‌ اما دانشجویان‌ می‌توانند تا مقطع‌ دکترا در کشور ادامه‌ تحصیل‌ دهند.


موقعیت‌ شغلی‌ در ایران‌ :


اگر  جامعه‌ و حکومت‌ به‌ بهداشت‌ و سلامتی‌ اهمیت‌ دهد، فرصت‌های‌ شغلی‌ این‌  رشته‌ بسیار زیاد خواهد بود چون‌ هر جا انسان‌ وجود داشته‌ باشد، برای‌  حفظ‌ سلامت‌ او، متخصصان‌ این‌ رشته‌ باید حضور داشته‌ باشند، اما  متأسفانه‌ در کشور ما توانمندی‌های‌ متخصصان‌ بهداشت‌ محیط‌ ناشناخته‌  مانده‌ و از همین‌رو فرصت‌های‌ شغلی‌ فارغ‌التحصیلان‌ این‌ رشته‌ به‌ طور  کاذب‌ کم‌ شده‌ است‌.با این‌ وجود یک‌ فارغ‌التحصیل‌ توانمند بهداشت‌ محیط‌  در مقطع‌ کاردانی‌ می‌تواند در وزارت‌ بهداشت‌ - درمان‌ و آموزش‌ پزشکی‌ و در مقطع‌ کارشناسی‌ در شهرداری‌ها،  سازمان‌ آب‌ و فاضلاب‌، شرکت‌های‌ خصوصی‌ طراحی‌ تصفیه‌خانه‌ آب‌ و  فاضلاب‌ و سازمان‌ حفظ‌ محیط‌زیست‌ فرصت‌های‌ شغلی‌ مناسبی‌ داشته‌ باشد.


درس‌های‌ این‌ رشته‌ در طول‌ تحصیل :


دروس‌ پایه‌ و اصلی‌ :


فیزیک‌  عمومی‌، شیمی‌ عمومی‌، آمار حیاتی‌ مقدماتی‌، اصول‌ هیدرولیک‌،  نقشه‌برداری‌، آموزش‌ بهداشت‌، پاتوبیولوژی‌، اپیدمیولوژی‌ بیماری‌های‌  واگیر، جامعه‌شناسی‌ شهری‌ و روستایی‌، نظام‌ عرضه‌ خدمات‌ بهداشتی‌ و  درمانی‌.


دروس‌ تخصصی‌ :


شیمی‌ و میکروبیولوژی‌ آب‌ و  فاضلاب‌ ، کارگاه‌ لوله‌کشی‌ آب‌ و فاضلاب‌، اصول‌ تصفیه‌ و بهسازی‌  منابع‌ آب‌، دفع‌ فاضلاب‌ در اجتماعات‌ کوچک‌، کاربرد موتور تلمبه‌ در  تأسیسات‌ آب‌ و فاضلاب‌، کارگاه‌ نصب‌ و راه‌اندازی‌ و تعمیر موتور  تلمبه‌ها، حفاری‌ و بهره‌برداری‌ از چاه‌ ، اصول‌ بهداشت‌ هوا، بهداشت‌  مواد غذایی‌، بهداشت‌ مسکن‌ و اماکن‌ عمومی‌، گندزداها، آشنایی‌ با پرتوهاو  پرتوزاها، کاربرد سموم‌ و ناقلین‌ ، بهداشت‌ حرفه‌ای‌ ، اقدامات‌ بهداشتی‌  در شرایط‌ اضطراری‌ ، بهره‌برداری‌ و نگهداری‌ تأسیسات‌ آب‌ و فاضلاب‌ ،  کارآموزی‌ در عرصه‌.*

----------

